# Crazy Forage in San Diego, CA



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

I came across this huge flower stalk from an Octopus Agave. The bees were loving it, so I made a little video to commemorate it.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

Neat video! Wish those plants grew where I live.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Why don't you try one out to see in your area.

Nice vid. Reminds me of the tall tower flowering tree.


----------

